# Halloween Prop Painting Tips and Tricks Using Dry Brushing



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

I have had a lot of requests to show how I paint my props so I finally got around to making a video showing my dry brushing technique


----------



## vampyrespro (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for this; it was very helpful; I'll keep it in mind when making my stones!


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Painting all black first & then dry brushing for the highlights will sure save time compared to grey & then carefully painting in the black on the letters (if you've got a lot of them!). Your props look perfect. Thanks for the great tutorial.


----------



## ahighto (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn it! If only I saw this earlier today. Thanks for the tutorial. Awesome job!


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

ahighto said:


> Damn it! If only I saw this earlier today. Thanks for the tutorial. Awesome job!


Lol... I agree!!! I should have looked sooner! I did or should have said I have been doing it backwards for about 3 years.


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

I think I'll try this out on something I have in mind for my SR Victim.....hmmmmm. You may have just saved me hours of work! Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

Glad to help!!!


----------



## Ragged Grin (Nov 5, 2012)

Cool stuff A, same techique I used on fencing, scarecrows, virtually everything, very forgiving, killer looks, awesome job!


----------

